

Google is developing a Chrome Remote Desktop app for Android called Chromoting - michmaz
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/07/19/google-is-developing-a-chrome-remote-desktop-app-for-android/

======
albeec13
Wake me up when they create an app for remoting into my Android phone (with
full functionality) from Chrome on my PC. Now that would be useful.

~~~
sodiumphosphate
I keep wishing that I could remotely control any of my devices from any other.

------
stephenr
So, Chrome is the new IE huh?

* team wants to use non-standard scripting language: check

* team wants to add completely unrelated features to the browser: check

What's next?

~~~
mieses
Yet they cancel google reader and other actually useful products. Who would
use this nonsense over Teamviewer, VNC, etc?

------
mcdibble
CRD is a nice plugin. Not sure how useful remote desktop on a phone screen is
but for really basic things i guess we'll see.

